# Omnes vulnerant, postuma necat.



## popckorn

Hello / Hola!. 

I am looking for a translation of the following phrase / Estoy buscando una traducción para la siguiente frase:

"Omnes vulnerant, postuma necat."

It was engrabed over a sun clock in a french garden. / Estaba grabado sobre un reloj de sol en un jardín frances.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Típica inscripción de reloj:

"Todas [las horas] hieren, la última mata."


----------



## djmc

All injure, the last kills. The idea is tha time as measured in hours gradually makes things deteriorate, and finally finishes them off.


----------



## popckorn

Gracias! / Thank You!

Does "*Nec*" means Death/Dead? Does it lends meaning to "*Nec*ro" as a prefix?

¿Significa "*Nec*" Muerte/Morir? Le presta significado a "*Nec*ro" como prefijo?

Necat is the only word that looked completey unknown to me. / Necat es la única palabra que lució completamente desconocida para mí. 

The rest of thewords are present in current Spanish / El resto de las palabras están presentes en el español actual:
Omnes = Omni-potente (all-mighty), Omni-sciencia (Present in all)
Vulnerat = Vulnerar, Vulnerable 
Postuma = Postuma 
*Nec*at = Desconocida incluso como prefijo, a menos que "Necro" cuente, aunque no es español corriente. / Unknown even as prefix, unless "Necro" counts, even though it is not regular spanish.


----------



## bibax

*Neco, necare* is a verb derived from the noun *nex*, necis, f. = death (violent), murder (as as opposed to mors = muerte).

The word νεκρός (nekrós) is Greek, probably related to Latin nex.


----------



## popckorn

Much obligued bibax, quite enlightning a post!.


----------



## bibax

You probably meant prefix (not suffix), necro- like in necropolis is not truly a prefix (necropolis, necrophilia, necrofago, etc. are compounds).


----------



## popckorn

Oh my! you are right, I shall correct it right away, I did meant PRE-fix. 
I thought all compunded words had a prefix and a suffix. I knew not of a difference. Would you care to elaborate?.
Does it have to do with the words being of Greek origin and not Latin?.


----------



## bibax

The prefixes and suffixes usually are not separate words.

Examples of prefixes: ob- (like in obey), pre- (in prefect), suf- (in suffer), etc.
Examples of suffixes: -tion (like in revolution), -or (in distributor), -ible (possible), etc. 

On the other side the compounds are composed from usually two words, e.g. hangman (to hang + man = verdugo) vs. hanger (to hang + suffix -er = percha).

You are right that many prefixes and suffixes in English (and other European languages) are originally Greek or Latin, but not all, of course.


----------



## popckorn

Amazing!, thank you VERY much!.


----------



## KRAFTER

Каждый (час) ранит, последний убивает

In English something like: Each (hour) injures, last (hour) kills......


----------



## popckorn

Now it has become part of a little project of mine. 
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

bibax said:


> The prefixes and suffixes usually are not separate words.
> 
> Examples of prefixes: ob- (like in obey), pre- (in prefect), suf- (in suffer), etc.
> Examples of suffixes: -tion (like in revolution), -or (in distributor), -ible (possible), etc.
> 
> On the other side the compounds are composed from usually two words, e.g. hangman (to hang + man = verdugo) vs. hanger (to hang + suffix -er = percha).
> 
> You are right that many prefixes and suffixes in English (and other European languages) are originally Greek or Latin, but not all, of course.



Suffer is a root in itself, it has no real prefix (at least in English & the Romance languages: souffrir, soffrire, sufrir etc.), as long as you don't take Latin etymology and divide suffer in sub + fer (am I correct in my conjecture?).
Not -tion, but rather -ion, the t belonging to the supine or past participle form. Proof: occasion, invasion etc.


----------

